# PetzLife Oral Care Gel



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Someone mentioned to me that she uses PetzLife Oral Care Gel on her dog. Has anyone on SM tried it and what was your experience? It's supposed to help to remove plaque and tartar even without brushing. Pasha just came back from getting his teeth cleaned. I just want to make sure I continue to keep them cleaned. I currently use C.E.T. enzymatic toothpaste with a little rubber finger brush but it doesn't seem to help prevent the build up. Would appreciate hearing your thoughts on this before I order one.

This is part of the description I found on http://www.completepetmart.biz/peorcagel.html 

PetzLife Oral care Spray & Gel are 100% natural. They have been tested by an independent lab and found to be perfectly safe for your pet's.There are no side effects and are even safe enough to use on people! The main ingredient in them is grapefruit seed extract. Grapefruit seed extract, Grape seed extract, Thyme oil, Neem oil, Rosemary oil, and Peppermint oil. These are all specially formulated with distilled water and grain alcohol to produce one of the most effective and safest dental products ever produced.

PetzLife Oral care gel (Directions)

* First month-- if you have a pet with heavy plaque and tarter build-up we recommend applying first thing in the morning and again in the evening. PetzLife gel will be mixing with your pet’s saliva and the natural ingredients will coat all surfaces of your pet’s mouth. You will start noticing positive changes after just one week. If applying with a brush, a "soft" or finger brush is recommended. Note: The brushing action removes the plaque and tartar that has been softened by the ingredients in our gel and spray.

This is their main website: http://www.petzlife.com/category/OralCareProducts


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I use it on mine I use th gel and I put it on a kids tooth brush. I met the manufacturer at the Expo very nice man and boy can he talk!!! Very proud of his product. :biggrin: It does contain alcohol but the small amount that is used on a daily basis isn't that much.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just started using the spray but I haven't used it long enough to really know yet. I have heard good things about it for others that use it.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I've tried it, but my problem is you have to keep them away from food or water for an hour - a half hour before and a half hour after using it.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

We apply it before bedtime... that usually solves the drinking thing.

Suzibingo did her own unscientific study of Petzlife: she only used it on one side of Bingo's mouth. The next time she was in the Vet's office, her vet looked in Bingo's mouth and said "WHOA! What're you doing on one side of his mouth that you're not doing on the other??"


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have been using it on Bogie for a while now. Yes, it does help. It definitely works better if you spray and brush. It doesn't seem to help Bogie's bad breath though. It doesn't eliminate the need for dentals, but I think dentals are needed less often. Overall, I think it's a good product.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Mar 1 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736644


> I have been using it on Bogie for a while now. Yes, it does help. It definitely works better if you spray and brush. It doesn't seem to help Bogie's bad breath though. It doesn't eliminate the need for dentals, but I think dentals are needed less often. Overall, I think it's a good product.[/B]



LOL...does that mean I need to hold my breath when Bogie kisses me at the meet-up? Remind me to bring you something for you to try Reva it has helped tremendously with the breath smell.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know about the product in question, but that finger brush doesn't do the job. The finger brush is only good to get the pup used to having something in its mouth. I use the battery operated toothbrushes for myself, and I had a head for Star. I prefer the Colgate brand as opposed to the one Crest has. The movement in the Crest brand is like a mini jackhammer as opposed to the smoother movement of the Colgate brand. The heads are small, and the results are better then a manual brush.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've used it and have been very happy. Haven't had to have Naddie in for dental yet and I've had her 3 years.

I was told Quincy had to have dental every 6 months... he was due when he came to s and yes his teeth were pretty built up! We did do the dental and I started on the petzlife and we are a year now and not bad. They'd be MUCH better if I hadn't slacked off... so MY fault!

Neither of my twirps like anything with 'spray" so I use the gel. I also had hard time using a brush or finger apparatus they both wiggles and twisted their heads so much I knew I wasn't doing a good job! Vet showed me to wrap a small gauze square around my finger... put some of the gel on it ( or something like CET doggie toothpaste) . She then pulled the 'cheek' out and slipped her finger straight in starting at the canine tooth straight to the back. release the cheek and rub the teeth. You don't have to 'see" you can feel.. and the gauze has enough friction to remove the daily build up. The BEST thing is neither pooch minds this at all. I think because it doesn't hurt if I get close to the gum ( which I try to do! ) like a brush or the finger apparatus might. Whatever the reason they are both very co-operative now.

I do right at bedtime... have a little 'tote' with the 'equipment' and doing at bedtime doesn't get 'disturbed' by any eating or drinking.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 1 2009, 12:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736373


> I use it on mine I use th gel and I put it on a kids tooth brush. I met the manufacturer at the Expo very nice man and boy can he talk!!! Very proud of his product. :biggrin: It does contain alcohol but the small amount that is used on a daily basis isn't that much.[/B]



Yes, you better bring the breath spray or a clothes pin for your nose :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

From all of your responses, it sounds like a pretty good product. Thanks for your feedback!! I'm almost out of the C.E.T. toothpast so I'm going to order PetzLife and give it a try. 


QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 1 2009, 01:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736725


> I don't know about the product in question, but that finger brush doesn't do the job. The finger brush is only good to get the pup used to having something in its mouth. I use the battery operated toothbrushes for myself, and I had a head for Star. I prefer the Colgate brand as opposed to the one Crest has. The movement in the Crest brand is like a mini jackhammer as opposed to the smoother movement of the Colgate brand. The heads are small, and the results are better then a manual brush. [/B]



Starsmom: For the battery operated toothbrush, was it difficult to train Star on it? Pasha and Raine have been pretty good at letting me brush their teeth except I find it's hard to brush their bottom teeth as they are kind of hidden away below the lip.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 1 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736647


> QUOTE (revakb2 @ Mar 1 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736644





> I have been using it on Bogie for a while now. Yes, it does help. It definitely works better if you spray and brush. It doesn't seem to help Bogie's bad breath though. It doesn't eliminate the need for dentals, but I think dentals are needed less often. Overall, I think it's a good product.[/B]



LOL...does that mean I need to hold my breath when Bogie kisses me at the meet-up? Remind me to bring you something for you to try Reva it has helped tremendously with the breath smell.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Annie has breath so bad it would stop a stampede in its tracks. Do you have something in inventory that would help, Maggie?

Linda


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 1 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736946


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 1 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736647





> QUOTE (revakb2 @ Mar 1 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736644





> I have been using it on Bogie for a while now. Yes, it does help. It definitely works better if you spray and brush. It doesn't seem to help Bogie's bad breath though. It doesn't eliminate the need for dentals, but I think dentals are needed less often. Overall, I think it's a good product.[/B]



LOL...does that mean I need to hold my breath when Bogie kisses me at the meet-up? Remind me to bring you something for you to try Reva it has helped tremendously with the breath smell.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Annie has breath so bad it would stop a stampede in its tracks. Do you have something in inventory that would help, Maggie?

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes I don't know if I can post it here :bysmilie: so I pm'd you the link.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 1 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736959


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 1 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736946





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 1 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736647





> QUOTE (revakb2 @ Mar 1 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736644





> I have been using it on Bogie for a while now. Yes, it does help. It definitely works better if you spray and brush. It doesn't seem to help Bogie's bad breath though. It doesn't eliminate the need for dentals, but I think dentals are needed less often. Overall, I think it's a good product.[/B]



LOL...does that mean I need to hold my breath when Bogie kisses me at the meet-up? Remind me to bring you something for you to try Reva it has helped tremendously with the breath smell.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Annie has breath so bad it would stop a stampede in its tracks. Do you have something in inventory that would help, Maggie?

Linda
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes I don't know if I can post it here :bysmilie: so I pm'd you the link.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would be interested in it also, Riley has horrendous breath even with me using the Petz Life spray and he had a dental in either July or August.


----------



## Kaijah (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry to drag this thread up from the dead, but my search didn't turn up any newer posts... I was wondering if anyone had kept up using the Petzlife stuff, and had good results over time?

I've been using an enzymatic toothpaste on my dogs the past few months, and it's working okay... but I'm wondering if this stuff might be more helpful. :huh:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I have used the petzlife oral care spray on all three of my girls since I brought them home. i am never without it. I love it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Been using it for years. :thumbsup:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been using the Petzlife gel for quite awhile now. My vet is very impressed with the results and so am I!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I tried the finger apparatus when Rocky was very small and tried a few times since and he does the same thing. I'm going to try this, thanks... :thumbsup: HOw often do they have to get dentals and who does them the vet?



Maidto2Maltese said:


> I've used it and have been very happy. Haven't had to have Naddie in for dental yet and I've had her 3 years.
> 
> I was told Quincy had to have dental every 6 months... he was due when he came to s and yes his teeth were pretty built up! We did do the dental and I started on the petzlife and we are a year now and not bad. They'd be MUCH better if I hadn't slacked off... so MY fault!
> 
> ...


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

*PEtzlife peppermint gel*

I have been using it on my 8 year old maltese. I have gone from a grade 2 to a grade 1 in 30 days of using it twice daily. My vet has been impressed with the results. He told me I could wait another year for a dental if I would keep using that gel! :aktion033:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been using now for a few months now on both my dogs.....my malt is a rescue that I've had for 5 months. My vet has canceled the dental.....her tartar is now gone....and her breath is sweet, white and bright. She had horrible bad breath when she came to us with dark tarter build up...So I am nothing but pleased. We used x2 a day at first and now x1 every other day. We did use the spray, not the gel after morning meal and b-4 bed. Very convenient once they got used to it.


----------

